# ACL Reconstruction Experience



## robfather (Dec 24, 2003)

i tore my acl and partially tore my mcl,plc and lcl in 1997. also had a full upper gastric tear(calf muscle). my leg was pretty traumatized and bleeding internally. dr chipman in vail did the reconstruction and promised my knee would be 220% better. i did about a full year of hard rehab and its been perfect since. no problems.


----------



## Grifgav (Jun 20, 2011)

I am 6 years out from ACL reconstruction (cadavar tendon). I can tell you that this knee (my left) is far stronger, more stable, and less painful than my other knee, which has had 3 meniscus procedures done. Do your PT and you won't regret it.


----------



## Schutzie (Feb 5, 2013)

My daughter had an ACL repair in 2001; a gymnastics injury when she was 16.
She had issues with rejection of the screws and a "minor" infection that could have killed her and came close to taking her entire leg. 10 days in the hospital, 8 surgeries to clean it all out, and 3 months of intensive home care. I mean that infection was a bitch to get rid of.

Once we got past that adventure she killed the rehab and felt her knee was stronger than before and she was ready for a new gymnastics season.

First vault of the year she blew it out again, ending her career.

In retrospect, I think the Dr. messed up the repair; I mean, she was religious with the rehab and was very fit going into it.

The second repair was handled by another doctor who never said it, but I got the idea that he wasn't impressed by the first repair. Those guys tend to stick together.

She now considers running 16 miles to be slacking off, and says the knee is just fine.

Moral of the story; love your doctor, and do NOT slack on keeping the wound clean until it heals completely. And yes, rehab is a bitch but it's the key to a good outcome.


----------



## robfather (Dec 24, 2003)

the warnings were...
the screw might cause pain and have to be extracted.
you might have a scar tissue growth that needs to be surgically removed.
this is what inspired me to force my heel to my butt.daily!
this surgery was done 17 years ago and my knee is sic good.
i dont speak up much, but...mad props to dr chipman in vail. he is so f-dialed. i would not have anyone else touch my knees.


----------



## dirtbagkayaker (Oct 29, 2008)

I have left knee damage. They did an MRI and the whole deal. Dr says the lcl, mcl, and acl are torn. But he could not be 100% on damage without going in and said that one of the three could heal itself?? Don't really know what that means. This happened in 97ish. I elected to not have the repair. Now my wife blew out her mcl, acl skiing 5 years ago. She had surgery by the same dr that does Gonzaga basketball player in Spokane WA. 

My knee is not 100% but it doesn't seem to stop me from much. My wife bitches all the time about how bad her knee is. My cuzin did an MCL around 94 and he says his knee still sucks. 

I recently read and article that stated that over 50% of all people who have had knee surgery would not do it if they had it all to do over again. If I can find it I'll post it. 

With all of that said, I think out come has more to do with mind set. Surgery or muscle build will both work if you do the things that need to be done. If you just walk away from surgery and expect your knee to be good, that wont happen. You need to rehab for the rest of your life. The same goes for muscle build. Its a life long journey. That my take. 

With the partial tear I'd work on muscle and see how it goes. Good Luck.


----------



## cataraftgirl (Jun 5, 2009)

dirtbagkayaker said:


> I recently read and article that stated that over 50% of all people who have had knee surgery would not do it if they had it all to do over again. If I can find it I'll post it.


This really resonates with me. Not an ACL, but I had a total knee replacement three years ago. Worst mistake of my life. I went into it as a strong, healthy, active person with a sore knee. I picked a top Doctor with a great reputation. What I got was three years of rehab, pain, and problems. Every person I knew who had a knee replacement had great results, but there are no guarantees with any knee surgery. I sure wish I could turn back time and try anything else to improve my knee before having surgery.


----------



## gh (Oct 13, 2003)

20+ years since my ACL repair. Left knee fixed with patella splice. Rehab was long and regaining flexibility in that leg was tough but I am happy that I did it. 20 years of biking, etc and some minor arthritis is creeping in but i dont have many joints that arent so I dont think that the ACL tear/fix was a part of that. Any particulars, just ask and I will help all I can.


----------



## CMCordial (Jul 28, 2013)

*ACL/MCL*

My brother tore his ACL on March 28th 2009 while skiing. He claimed it was a classic "POP". He was woking in a job w/o health insurance and put off the surgery. One year later while paying in a turkey day flag football game he jumped for a pass and tore the MCL. He was unable to walk at that time. We met with Dr. Parker in Denver (affiliated with the Avalanche and Nuggets) and with in a few seconds of touching the knee he knew what was wrong. Confirmed with MRI, and surgery was scheduled. At the time he was 24 and the good Dr. recommended to use his hamstring rather than a cadaver achilles. 

I asked the question about rehab in place of surgery and the Doctor looked at me like I was crazy. He said that at his age he could likely get most of the strength back for a few years with PT, but that would quickly deteriorate as he got older. This in turn would make the eventual surgery significantly harder on the knee and my brother. 

He has a few bumps in the road with rehab heated to his sensitive stomach to the painkillers but is back to all the activities he enjoyed prior to the surgery. He is much more aware of the knee, but claims it is mostly mental. 

I agree with some of the prior post about getting the right doctor and committing to the PT.

I have the surgery photos from the inside on hard copy I will try and get them up. Hart to tell whats what in some of them it was a mess in his knee.


----------



## lhowemt (Apr 5, 2007)

Blew my back Jan 11, 1988. Tried for 2 months to strengthen, but it kept failing. Had an "experimental" repair using poly pro and patella. Most of those failed but mine has not. Had it cleaned up twice since, cartilage cleanup, and two MCL tears/partial tears which heal on their own. This knee has been beat up and it causes me a lot of pain. Doc says he wouldn't think there is an acl in there except that both knees are loose. I don't ski so much anymore and quit running after my third surgery.

My husband had a hamstring repair 4 years ago. Rehab was tough and I would not do a hamstring.

I would definitely do my repair again. I skied and played HARD until maybe 5 years ago. I thought it was knee and other pain that slowed me down but now I know it was another health condition. I stay strong and my knee does nearly everything I ask but it does hate dangling off chairlifts-skis are so darn heavy! I would not forego surgery if it is limiting my activities. It sounds like you have tried and it hasn't worked. My reasoning is expecting that it will eventually tear and mess up another season. At least now you can plan the repair.

I am blown away by people that ski full on without an acl. Great for them, but I am sure that could never be me.

I also think there is a greater arthritis risk without repair? I am not sure about that at all, but all of us ACL prople are at greater risk for arthritis in the knee. I would also be concerned about additional cartilage damage as the years go by without it.

With a partial tear? That is tough. They never know until they are in there.

Good luck.


----------



## carvedog (May 11, 2005)

lhowemt said:


> Blew my back Jan 11, 1988. Tried for 2 months to strengthen, but it kept failing. Had an "experimental" repair using poly pro and patella. Most of those failed but mine has not.


Sounds like what I had done in '87. And mine did fail in 2003 for no reason at all. Mine was also patella. The doc was really nice but I don't think he was that good in retrospect.

The doc that did my hamstring graft repair in 2003 was an ex-navy flight surgeon or something, a no bullshit kind of guy. No bedside manner at all. But damn he did a good job. My right leg is still very strong and no problems after doing almost a year of hard core rehab. 

The initial tear was dirt bike racing and very traumatic with lots of other damage in my knee as well. The only time I have passed out from pain. 

With a partial, who knows if it would be better. If you push and tear it completely then you have the added chance of more damage to meniscus. 

best of luck.


----------



## BoilermakerU (Mar 13, 2009)

Tore my ACL a few years ago, rafting no less. Flip drills in Seidels Suckhole... LOL

Anyway, I elected to have the surgery, didn't think twice about it. I went to a group of doctors I really trusted (been going there for my back for 20 years) and took his advice. His advice was that if I planned to be active, I should get it repaired so that my knee had some stability to it. Otherwise, I risked doing more damage down the road, tearing other things and possibly damaging it beyond repair.

Along with that, he also said I had a good, strong knee and leg for which to build on for the replacement. That is a big factor as well. I elected to use a cadaver ACL and not harvest my own tendon because it's less invasive. I asked for a world class athlete ACL so I'd be better than before... LOL

After surgery, I started my rehab 8 days later. I walked into the rehab office, up two flights of stairs, without crutches or pain meds. The therapist said it looked like I was about a month further along than her usual patients. She credited all of that to a really good surgeon. 

For me, the moral of the story is twofold:

1) Every situation is unique, you gotta make your own decisions based on your circumstances, health, doctor's advice, etc.

2) The surgeon you shoos can make a world of difference. If you are not comfortable with the recommendation yours has given you, maybe seek a second opinion. Ask others for recommendations on good surgeons in your area.

Good luck with it, whatever choice you make!


----------



## brenda (Aug 10, 2008)

I blew my knee in a ski accident November 2012. It was an early season bc ski trip and as I was going down through the glorious powder my ski went under a root. I will not go through the gory details but it was not pretty.
Not long after I was taken into surgery to access the damage and was told that it was irreparable and that I needed a full knee replacement. I told him I wanted a second opinion. Again I won't go into detail but there was not much of the knee that wasn't damaged. He was angry with me and his parting words as I left the office were "The next time I see you - you will be begging me for a knee replacement." I went on a waiting list to see another surgeon, but in the meantime did months of physio, IMS, acupuncture and anything else I could grasp at. Eventually they all politely told me - they could not help me. I purchased a custom Don Joy brace so at least I could walk again and take the pressure off my knee. Eventually I started biking and walking in a pool. I did get to see the second Dr. and he told me that he could do a partial knee but it was up to me if I wanted to wait it out. I kayaked a couple of times but literally had to be pulled out of my boat and I couldn't walk for a couple of days afterwards. Well I waited it out and last month I actually started to be able to climb again, then I xc skied on flat ground and the biggest highlight for me was skiing with all four of my grandkids in January. Yes, they were green/groomed runs and I did wear my brace but I think I had the biggest smile on the whole hill. I have come to the conclusion that cartilage can re-grow...it just takes a very long time, and I proved that when my hubby and I did a trip to Arizona and hiked everyday. I only wore the brace once. 2013 was a very dark year for me but this year is going to be fantastic. I hope you can get great results no matter what path you choose.


----------



## OldandBitter (Jun 11, 2011)

Knee surgery is much better than it used to be. I played college football in the early 80's and have many friends who have 5 inch scars down the middle of their knee, and several them have had to undergo knee replacement at relatively young ages. It seems like the surgeries now are not as traumatic. Rehab has also changed, there is a focus on re establishing the bodies ability absorb force as well as regaining range of motion. If you have a daughter she is 3-6 times more likely to have her ACL repaired, than a boy. Unfortunately it is young, active, and healthy people who are experience an ACL tear. Every once in a while it's a drunken idiot dancing on a cooler, but from my experience it is usually an athletic young female who tears their ACL. From my experiences with this injury, the healthier and stronger a person is when they are injured the quicker and more complete the rehab becomes. Hope your recovery goes well.


----------



## Roddy (Sep 8, 2011)

*Surgery*



sweetwater said:


> I am currently able to run, bike, rock climb, and XC ski, but I don't feel stable enough to mountaineer, skate ski, downhill ski or play basketball. I worry about post surgery osteoarthritis and the risk of my bones being weaker after being drilled into. I only have a partial tear of the ACL.
> J


How bad is the 'partial tear'? If you are held back by your knee, then get the surgery. If you can give up the things you feel you can't do (mountaineering, skiing or shooting hoops) then blow it off. A sloppy (non-operative) knee will potentially cause more arthritis than a surgery down the road. 

I have had four knee surgeries, one acl recon each leg, not because of surgery failures, more from skiing icy bumps. I had patellar tendon grafts for both, which seems bit old school now. My last surgery was on my right knee in '97, it has about 7mm of anterior movement, which is exactly what it was prior to surgery. My left knee is more loose, 12mm of movement; my left knee was last operated on in '94. I am not restricted by my knees, but they are not virgin either. I definitely try to stay strong, I don't want any more surgeries on my knees or otherwise. Not saying anyone is a fatass, but excess body weight can stress the knee bone too, especially landing jumps (skiing, hoops or otherwise). 

My wife had acl reconstruction last May. She opted for the semitendinosus (hamstring) graft. Her injury was isolated to her acl, no meniscus or other ligaments were involved. She was skiing by January. Her rehab was super smooth & easy.


----------



## Toe280 (Jun 5, 2012)

GET IT DONE! I had it done 16 years ago after two scopes with 60% of my meniscus being removed. I'm 40 now and have not had any big issues since. Do it!!!!


----------



## themechanicnotthetool (May 13, 2010)

"Doo it! get in the choppah now!"

I enjoy crashing. I often practice it having taken Aikido tumbling courses. So, i've never blown a knee in 26 years of rippin around like hammy the squirrel. 

But i love ultimate. Ergo, I've a blown ACL.
since surgery and aggressive dedicated rehab,
this is what worked.

=15+ years on one surgery.
= decreased risk by:
-no ultimate 
-no soccer, 
-switched from alpine to tele*
-cut the top of rear of my scarpa t1's off (2")
to decrease boot's ability to lever tibia
away from femur in a backward 
twisting fall.
-went to releasable tele binders
(voile crb's and telebry's both have 
upward release. not proven in lab 
tests to help, but highly suspected to)

*(for a more balanced muscle group. alpine's too quad dependent so skiers blow knees constantly b/c of very little hamstring development) 



Ever since I've been at 110%.

Even got to compete at cliff stomping (or crashing. wait, there's a difference?) on said tele's, I am pretty damn psyched to still be skiing, biking, hiking as i always have. 


Decrease your risk.
Train well in rehab.

i normally am not a fan of surgery over non-invasive strengthening and rehabilitation but for my knee, I wanted to avoid osteoarthritis. 

Resolutely, doggedly trained to get back to 110% despite constant insecurities about not training enough. 

Committment to rehab is what made the deal. Getting a specialist in ACL's helped but ultimately it all comes down to 

Work. 
And risk abatement.

Smart of you to think down the road kid. You'll do just fine whatever your choice. have fun!


----------



## fiya79 (Feb 9, 2010)

More of the same.

Full ACL tear partial MCL and meniscus tear during soccer 9 years ago. I had no insurance. I was in very good shape and very trim so I decided to just get stronger. 2 years later I still had trouble with certain things. It never felt 100% reliable. I would be walking down a steep hill and if any of the footing slipped I would go down. Certain motions were scary. Disc golf was hard.
I got insurance and went under the knife from the best guy I could find. The kind you have to have a secret handshake and bribe the secretary to see. 
I focused on getting strong before the surgery. Had it at 8am. Went to a soccer game at 6pm that night and gave my crutches to my brother who happen to hurt his knee that night. Wore a brace on and off for 3 days. Went to work at my office job on Monday. Hit the PT hard. Super hard. 3X a week and did everything they asked in between and more. I work at a gym so I snuck in little stuff all the time. I also have a lifetime of No smoking, no drinking, ate healthy. Surgery was in September. I went XC in December and DH skiing in March. After 1 year I felt 95%. Today I can't tell you which knee it is.
I play soccer, ski, climb, bike, run trail ultramarathons, kayak, raft, etc with no problems. My knee does not limit me in any way 7 years after surgery. I am 35 today. If I had it to do over again I would have the surgery sooner and skip the shaky years.


----------



## tony (Apr 19, 2004)

I tore my ACL when I was in the 3rd grade. Given that kids joints are very flexible anyway I was misdiagnosed and spent the next 12- 13 years without an ACL in my right knee. I had very strong legs so I was able to ski, hike, climb, bike, play football, basketball, baseball etc etc etc all the way through my jr year or college. 

So muscle strengthening can work and keep you active. However, I "tweaked" that knee at least once if not twice to 3 times a year. What I called tweaks were actually my knee dislocating. Every time this happens you damage meniscus and other ligaments. I would usually go see the doctor and he would say "If the swelling doesnt go down and it still hurts in a week we will send you to a specialist". My knee would eventually get better and I would move on. 

After probably my 20th knee tweak I demanded to see a surgeon, who quickly diagnosed a torn (missing) acl. When I got surgery they fixed my acl along with tons of meniscus damage and actually pulled out a quarter sized chunk of my meniscus that had been floating around in my knee for quite some time. 

Since the repair that knee has been better than ever and I do anything I want without thought. When I do get arthritis in that knee I will know it is not from the repair but from the lack of repair in the past. 

Long story short. Strong leg muscles can keep you active but you are risking lots of smaller damage injurys that will add up before you have to get a repair eventually. At least that is my experience.


----------



## Nathan (Aug 7, 2004)

tony said:


> I tore my ACL when I was in the 3rd grade. Given that kids joints are very flexible anyway I was misdiagnosed and spent the next 12- 13 years without an ACL in my right knee. I had very strong legs so I was able to ski, hike, climb, bike, play football, basketball, baseball etc etc etc all the way through my jr year or college.
> 
> So muscle strengthening can work and keep you active. However, I "tweaked" that knee at least once if not twice to 3 times a year. What I called tweaks were actually my knee dislocating. Every time this happens you damage meniscus and other ligaments. I would usually go see the doctor and he would say "If the swelling doesnt go down and it still hurts in a week we will send you to a specialist". My knee would eventually get better and I would move on.
> 
> ...


This sounds just like my story, I tore it at 18 and continued to tweak it for 8 years. It got to the point that it was tweaking from very small activities like jumping from rock to rock with a boat on my shoulder and even had it tweak while looping in a kayak. I'm 18 months from surgery and it's been a lot of work rehabing, but I feel stronger, more confident and have less pain than I had for years with it damaged.


----------



## fabienzan (Aug 13, 2014)

robfather said:


> the warnings were...
> the screw might cause pain and have to be extracted.
> you might have a scar tissue growth that needs to be surgically removed.
> this is what inspired me to force my heel to my butt.daily!
> ...


Hi,
I read your comments as I have just torn (3 months ago) my acl and damage to medial meniscus and lateral meniscus.
It is reconfortiing that you didn't have OA when you posted this message. Could you please let me know how you are going now, how old were you when you got injured. Did they trim any of your meniscus ? what type of ACL repair graph did you use and how long after your accident did you have the operation ?

Thanks for your help
Fabien


----------



## 2tomcat2 (May 27, 2012)

If possible, research your PT just as closely as your surgeon. A creative and sports oriented therapist will know what you need to get back to your outdoor fun.


----------



## robfather (Dec 24, 2003)

fabienzan said:


> Hi,
> I read your comments as I have just torn (3 months ago) my acl and damage to medial meniscus and lateral meniscus.
> It is reconfortiing that you didn't have OA when you posted this message. Could you please let me know how you are going now, how old were you when you got injured. Did they trim any of your meniscus ? what type of ACL repair graph did you use and how long after your accident did you have the operation ?
> 
> ...


im doing great now.i was 26 when i had the surg. no they didnt work on my meniscus. the acl recon was graphed from 2 of the six hamstrings. i was bleeding internally so i had to wait about 6weeks before surgery. the trauma to my leg was too severe to go straight into surgery. just be healthy going in and out of your procedure.


----------



## mcoper8901 (Mar 28, 2011)

My hamstring autograft feels great. I'm only 6 mo out but I think I'm doing good. I have heard good things about patellar tendon grafts. supposedly stronger. If I were you I would look at having the patellar taken out of good knee and put in bad knee. That way you get strong graft w/o taking more tissue from damaged knee. However then you have to rehab both sides... Anyway I know many NFL players go this route. Don't quote me but I think Adrian Peterson did this.


----------



## cahatch52 (Jan 6, 2010)

*Knee Surgery*

There is a surgeon in here in Salt Lake that I would recommend. I have been completely happy with my shoulder rebuild. Email me if you would like to contact his practice.
Craig


----------



## fabienzan (Aug 13, 2014)

sweetwater said:


> I found a few great threads about ACL injuries in the forum archive, however I have a couple questions that I couldn't find answers to there:
> 
> I'm looking for some opinions from those who chose to either have the surgery done or go another route, like muscle strengthening. I am currently able to run, bike, rock climb, and XC ski, but I don't feel stable enough to mountaineer, skate ski, downhill ski or play basketball. I worry about post surgery osteoarthritis and the risk of my bones being weaker after being drilled into. I only have a partial tear of the ACL.
> 
> ...


I agree with this statement. I tore my acl ; medial meniscus (oblique longitudinal tear of the periphery of the posterior horn extending to inferior articular surface) and incomplete Wrisber rent tear of the lateral meniscus with vertical longitudinal signal with the posterior horn at the wrisberg insertion). I am very worry about the meniscus tear I understand that about 20% of my medial meniscus might need to be removed and I don't think they want to touch the lateral one.
Can anyone share their experience of a knee reconstruction with medial meniscus removed after 15 + years ? It sounds like if no meniscus damage people with only an ACL tear do much better.


----------



## fabienzan (Aug 13, 2014)

robfather said:


> im doing great now.i was 26 when i had the surg. no they didnt work on my meniscus. the acl recon was graphed from 2 of the six hamstrings. i was bleeding internally so i had to wait about 6weeks before surgery. the trauma to my leg was too severe to go straight into surgery. just be healthy going in and out of your procedure.


Thanks for your reply. I think I need long term feedback 20 years would be good of someone my age 43 years old at the time of surgery who have medial meniscus part removed and knee reconstruction as I believe this will impact the OA down the line.


----------



## fabienzan (Aug 13, 2014)

Toe280 said:


> GET IT DONE! I had it done 16 years ago after two scopes with 60% of my meniscus being removed. I'm 40 now and have not had any big issues since. Do it!!!!


Hi ,

That is of interest to me . I am 43 and about to have knee reconstruction with probably medial meniscus removed (20%).Did they remove 60% of your medial meniscus ? Do you have any oa ? Do ski, play sports . How do you deal with your meniscus tear ? is it symptomatic as you would have much more pressure on your cartilage from this


----------



## fabienzan (Aug 13, 2014)

lhowemt said:


> Blew my back Jan 11, 1988. Tried for 2 months to strengthen, but it kept failing. Had an "experimental" repair using poly pro and patella. Most of those failed but mine has not. Had it cleaned up twice since, cartilage cleanup, and two MCL tears/partial tears which heal on their own. This knee has been beat up and it causes me a lot of pain. Doc says he wouldn't think there is an acl in there except that both knees are loose. I don't ski so much anymore and quit running after my third surgery.
> 
> My husband had a hamstring repair 4 years ago. Rehab was tough and I would not do a hamstring.
> 
> ...


 As anyone had knee reconstruction and meniscus trimmed in the last 15 - 20 years. The meniscus damage seems to be the trigger to a lot of issues.

I am having this operation next week and would be interested in people experience . I am also 43 and I am wondering if repairing rather than trimming is an option at my age bearing in mind that the injury was 4 months ago.


----------



## loot87 (Jun 30, 2008)

I had ACL reconstruction in 93 on right knee, 94 on my right. Both used patella grafts. Most of the meniscus is gone, but I don't know the particular %.
For the first 15 years, I didn't change anything.
In the last 5 years, I've had to give up on running and basketball. I ride my MTB instead of jogging now.
I cut back on the moguls quite a bit and just content myself to the trees.
I'm 46 now. I still ski and play softball, though I wear cloth, hinged braces. I stopped wearing the carbon-fiber braces a long time ago. 
I've had a few goo shots over the years. They help some.
Arthritis has really picked up in the last few years.
The thing that makes the most difference is your workout regimen. Work out your legs a lot and they'll feel stable with minimal pain. Let that slide and you'll be sore all the time.

I'm just buying time until I can get full knee replacements. I'm waiting on the technology to get to where you can get multiple ones per knee so that I don't have to eliminate anymore activities.


----------



## fabienzan (Aug 13, 2014)

loot87 said:


> I had ACL reconstruction in 93 on right knee, 94 on my right. Both used patella grafts. Most of the meniscus is gone, but I don't know the particular %.
> For the first 15 years, I didn't change anything.
> In the last 5 years, I've had to give up on running and basketball. I ride my MTB instead of jogging now.
> I cut back on the moguls quite a bit and just content myself to the trees.
> ...


Thanks for your feedback. What do you mean you are waiting for technology to improve to get multiple one per knee ?
What is goo shot ? I hear synivum shot can be good to releave arthritic pain. Did you try that ? Was your meniscus trimmed in 94/95 ? I believe this is the main trigger to arthritic changes.


----------



## loot87 (Jun 30, 2008)

Current technology is that you can only replace it once,so you have to modify your activity to make it last. I'm waiting on it to get better. The goo shot is this injection you get that puts lube in the joint. Feels better for a few months. My meniscus was mostly removed in both knees because it was so torn up. What's left does swell up sometimes and I have to drain it and shoot with steroids.


----------



## fabienzan (Aug 13, 2014)

gh said:


> 20+ years since my ACL repair. Left knee fixed with patella splice. Rehab was long and regaining flexibility in that leg was tough but I am happy that I did it. 20 years of biking, etc and some minor arthritis is creeping in but i dont have many joints that arent so I dont think that the ACL tear/fix was a part of that. Any particulars, just ask and I will help all I can.


Gh, I had my acl reconstructed with Hamstring at the age of 43 years old (8 weeks ago). I have also got 1 posterior horn medial meniscus tear of 1.2 cm and 2 smaller tear of the lateral meniscus. All were left untouched during the operation as they don't really bother me. I am wondering if you had any meniscus damage at time of you reconstruction and what did they do with it ?I damaged mine playing basketball and kept on playing as the physio I went to see mis diagnosed me. Please feel free to reply to [email protected]


----------

